# Westminster 2015



## dogfaeries

Just got through watching the live stream of the shepherd judging. Nice dogs! And my tops picks all won 

Rumor went BOB, the Fasano's bitch Corki was Select, Jackie's puppies sire went Best Opp, Harry went Select.


----------



## dogfaeries

So, *Best of Breed* went to Rumor:

14 GCH Lockenhaus' Rumor Has It V Kenlyn 
Sex: Bitch
Date of Birth: November 15, 2011
Breeder: Pamela McElheney & Kent Boyles
Sire: GCH Karizma's Ike Of Edale
Dam: Ch Lockenhaus Isis V Kenlyn HiCliff
Owner: Pamela McElheney & Kent Boyles & Deborah Stern

*Best Opposite:*
18 GCH Stuttgart's Single Action Army V Hammersmith 
Sex: Dog
Date of Birth: June 07, 2012
Breeder: Irene Hause & Leslie Dancosse
Sire: GCH Kysarah's Ashkin For Trouble
Dam: Ch Stuttgart's Madison Avenue
Owner: Anya Vasilis Dobratz & Leslie Dancosse


*Select Dog*
26 GCH Signature's Harry Nile V Kridler 
Sex: Dog
Date of Birth: March 03, 2009
Breeder: J & L Beccia & T Kridler
Sire: Ch Kenlyn's Aries V Hicliff
Dam: Ch Kridler's Tanzanite V Signature
Owner: Joe Beccia & Emily Burdon & Raul Olvera

*Select Bitch:*
22 GCH Winsome's Lil' Bit Of Bearadice 
Sex: Bitch
Date of Birth: November 08, 2011
Breeder: Kristine M Fasano & Frank Fasano
Sire: Ch Woodsides High Voltage
Dam: Ch Winsome's Day In Bearadice
Owner: Frank & Kris Fasano


Cant wait to watch the group tonight!!


----------



## Xeph

CRYING like a lunatic, because the best op dog is the sire of my first ever litter.

I helped Anya pick out her suit! I took pictures of Cowboy as a baby, LOL. If I'm losing it, I wonder if Anya is still alive.


----------



## Mikelia

Thanks for the update! I don't have cable and can't be bothered to stream it but I do like to keep up to date with who placed in the gsds


----------



## overtheoxer

Got to the streaming just in time to see the GSDs! Super cool!


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> CRYING like a lunatic, because the best op dog is the sire of my first ever litter.
> 
> I helped Anya pick out her suit! I took pictures of Cowboy as a baby, LOL. If I'm losing it, I wonder if Anya is still alive.



Jackie, I knew you'd be losing your mind over that win!! Nice dog!!!


----------



## Xeph

Cowboy at a year old. I took this photo


----------



## gsdheeler

Congrats to Kent and Liz....Rumor is just stunning


----------



## dogfaeries

I haven't seen Rumor in person, but I have seen Corki, and she is lovely. 
Nice photo, Jackie!


----------



## wyominggrandma

My friend and her dog Vance won Best of Breed in Belgian Malinois. 
I actually show his brother quite a bit. The whole litter was named with Harley Davidson theme. Can't wait to watch the group.


----------



## dogfaeries

That's so exciting! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Xeph

Diane, I saw Rumor in person in MD.


----------



## dogfaeries

Xeph said:


> Diane, I saw Rumor in person in MD.


Jealous. 

BTW, I'm hiding in the family room, with the dogs in the living room. Sage is banned from watching Westminster because she won't stop flinging herself at the TV. She can go to a dog show, but can't watch one on TV. Good grief.


----------



## dogfaeries

I'm watching Groups and I'm fighting the desire to make fun of the handlers. Brian is showing the Borzoi right now, and I swear he needs to SMILE. He always looks like he'd rather be _anywhere_ but where he is. 

Long haired dachshund is pretty. Nice topline!


----------



## dogfaeries

I realize I'm just talking to myself here, but I thought I saw Patricia Trotter come in to the Groups with the Norwegian Elkhound. Looked in the catalog, and yep, that's her Elkhound. I've shown both my girls under her before, and she's given both of them points. Went to a seminar one time when she was giving a talk on structure. It was really very interesting.


----------



## dogfaeries

And... Rumor gets a group 4. The OES wins the group.


----------



## gsdheeler

Rumor went 4th in group, she looked wonderful and Kent looked like he was having a great time.


----------



## martemchik

Is there video of the performance tests?


----------



## dogfaeries

martemchik said:


> Is there video of the performance tests?


Do you mean the Masters Agility Championship?


----------



## martemchik

They don't do temperament testing?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

sssshhhhhhh


----------



## Xeph

Errr, what temperament testing do you expect them to do when thousands of dogs of different breeds are being judged? There's no time for that.
That said, the Garden is an incredibly stressful environment.


----------



## dogfaeries

martemchik said:


> They don't do temperament testing?


Good grief. And yes, I knew what you meant. I was trying to give you the benefit of the doubt. You know full well that Westminster is just an AKC conformation show. It isn't the National (or a Regional specialty) where they do have temperament testing. 

Hey, I have an idea! Let's all meet at the Garden with our shepherds. We can have our own temperament test. See how our dogs handle that crazy atmosphere without skipping a beat. I _know_ how mine handle noisy crowds, clapping, jostling, little kids, running kids, barking, yelling, wheelchairs, scooters, dollies, people running, chairs being dropped, loose dogs, blow dryers.

/end rant


----------



## wyominggrandma

It was interesting and just goes to show how crazy Westminster is.
The Peke's handler asked to be removed from group judging because the young dog was not handling it well. 
I also have to wonder if the green carpet was different this year, seems lots of the dogs in groups were not wanting to move on it or having difficulties. The Deerhound did not want to move on that carpet at all. A few of the other dogs were slipping and sliding.


----------



## lhczth

I remember Westminster 2002 when they had a presentation of the dogs who had worked the WTC. Every one of those dogs walked into that arena with the noise and the yelling and screaming (in honor of what those dogs had done) and they didn't skip a beat. They weren't nervous or skittish and none had their tails between their legs. And then they showed the herding class with the top winning GSD at the time. It was a very sad commentary of how little temperament and character matter when it comes to winning. I realize that many breeders try to pay attention to producing sound dogs, but when it means little in winning things won't change (and I complain about that in all GSD, not just those in the AKC conformation ring). 

Sorry, just had to comment on how "stressful" the Garden is.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

dogfairies I enjoy watching all the breeds but tonight the herding group is on and of course my favorite breeds are in the ring, GSD and corgi's (both). I missed last night Im planning on watching it the next reshowing. Hounds are tonight right? I also love the Norwegians elkhounds that you guys were discussing.


----------



## gsdheeler

Tues. night... Terriers, Working and Sporting and BIS.
My bet is on the PWD, dog has done alot of winning.


----------



## dogfaeries

lhczth said:


> I remember Westminster 2002 when they had a presentation of the dogs who had worked the WTC. Every one of those dogs walked into that arena with the noise and the yelling and screaming (in honor of what those dogs had done) and they didn't skip a beat. They weren't nervous or skittish and none had their tails between their legs. And then they showed the herding class with the top winning GSD at the time. It was a very sad commentary of how little temperament and character matter when it comes to winning. I realize that many breeders try to pay attention to producing sound dogs, but when it means little in winning things won't change (and I complain about that in all GSD, not just those in the AKC conformation ring).
> 
> Sorry, just had to comment on how "stressful" the Garden is.



The GSD that went Breed at the Garden in 2002 was skittery and tail tucked? I'm confused. Top GSD in 2002 was Dallas.


----------



## Moriah

gsdheeler said:


> Tues. night... Terriers, Working and Sporting and BIS.
> My bet is on the PWD, dog has done alot of winning.



I'm hoping for Swagger (OES). Had a wonderful boy sired by Sterling (same kennel) who won for the breed in 1995. The Johnsons have always done well at Westminster


----------



## WateryTart

Xeph said:


> Diane, I saw Rumor in person in MD.


I've seen her in Minneapolis-St. Paul, and she's stunning. She works that ring like she owns it: Focused, lively, and beautiful.


----------



## Emoore

A close friend of mine has a Briard so I always enjoy watching them. But my friend's dog has natural ears and I like those better.


----------



## BUBBAGSD

here is a beautiful picture of kent and rumor in motion , seen them at the 2014 Canadian nationals a beautiful team


----------



## gsdheeler

Look's like both of them are doing the "Flying Trot"


----------



## dogfaeries

gsdheeler said:


> look's like both of them are doing the "flying trot"



lolol


----------



## Xeph

Kent has beautiful suspension


----------



## dogfaeries

... and the Beagle wins.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Wonder if he hunts..lol.


----------



## Kovic

The GSD had the biggest white patch on its chest. I thought that was a fault.


----------



## bob_barker

So proud to be a beagle breeder tonight and to call Miss P's breeder a close friend!! 
Well deserved!! She is a stunning specimen of the breed!!


----------



## dogfaeries

Kovic said:


> The GSD had the biggest white patch on its chest. I thought that was a fault.



Nope, not a fault.


----------



## dogfaeries

bob_barker said:


> So proud to be a beagle breeder tonight and to call Miss P's breeder a close friend!!
> Well deserved!! She is a stunning specimen of the breed!!



We were all cheering for the beagle for BIS at my house last night.  Beautiful girl.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

bob_barker said:


> So proud to be a beagle breeder tonight and to call Miss P's breeder a close friend!!
> Well deserved!! She is a stunning specimen of the breed!!


Really? How does she trail and how long? What game? How does she work under the gun?


----------



## Xeph

Ugh, really? Can't a person just be happy for somebody without the snide remarks?


----------



## bob_barker

Xeph said:


> Ugh, really? Can't a person just be happy for somebody without the snide remarks?



I choose to ignore them


----------



## Shade

I'm not fan of hounds in general, but I have a soft spot for beagles and she was gorgeous! :wub: Really nice dog


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

LOL! So funny. We have a few hound snobs. That's OK. Natty Boh is thrilled for Miss P. Things are rocking on my beagle forum. It's all good!


----------



## SuperG

Beagle pups are hard not to like.....however, too many adult Beagles are too "barky".

As a kid, some friends of my parents let my brother and me take their beagle during the afternoons in the summer....we weren't allowed to have a dog as kids. This beagle " Mickey" was great...smart and friendly. We taught him all kinds of stupid pet tricks.

Better a Beagle won than another Papillon......whoops...was that out loud??


SuperG


----------



## bob_barker

SuperG said:


> Beagle pups are hard not to like.....however, too many adult Beagles are too "barky".
> 
> Better a Beagle won than another Papillon......whoops...was that out loud??
> 
> 
> SuperG



I'm a bit biased in beagles  having been breeding showing etc for over 20 years , my GSDs are mouthier than any beagle I have ever owned lol


----------



## bob_barker

Question about the gsd judging, the judge felt the very end of all of the dogs tails, I've never seen this done before, and can't seem to find anything in the breed standard about the tail...?


----------



## gsdheeler

Tails too short or with clumpy ends due to ankyosis are serious faults.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> dogfairies I enjoy watching all the breeds but tonight the herding group is on and of course my favorite breeds are in the ring, GSD and corgi's (both). I missed last night Im planning on watching it the next reshowing. Hounds are tonight right? I also love the Norwegians elkhounds that you guys were discussing.


Wow was I off on this schedule,having Monday off from work really threw my week off. Bob Barker congratulations to Miss P and her breeder. How can you not love a beagle. I started watching last night and missed some of it but caught the Best in Show.


----------



## dogfaeries

SuperG said:


> Better a Beagle won than another Papillon......whoops...was that out loud??
> 
> 
> SuperG



LOL. Well, I wasn't a fan of Papillons until I made a friend that breeds and shows Paps. She titles them all in conformation, obedience, rally, agility. Her goal this year is to get yet another title on everyone. Those little Paps are smart little cookies.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

If I was ever going to get a tiny dog, it would be a Papillon.


----------



## Bella67

I had a couple of tiny dogs. Yorkie, Boston Terrier, Terrier mix, westie, and pekingese.


----------



## SuperG

Tis what makes life interesting.....we all have unique tastes....

I enjoy all dogs....can't say the same for humans. But when it comes to my taste in dogs I would choose to share my life with...I prefer a larger breed like GSDs. If I was to get a small dog...I'd get a toy GSD...do they make those yet??

SuperG


----------



## bob_barker

gsdheeler said:


> Tails too short or with clumpy ends due to ankyosis are serious faults.



I figured there was something! Thanks!!


----------



## Liesje

Yep, I have a young dog born with a "kink" halfway down his tail (funny though, *no one* noticed it until he was 9 weeks old, after two friends had brought him from the breeder to me and a co-worker of mine asked why his tail felt bent). You wouldn't know by looking at him, he actually has a nice tail set, tail is the correct length, he carries it correctly, and it doesn't curl over on the end. But if you run your hand down it you can definitely feel the deformity. I actually did show him once as a puppy in an SV show and because the judge didn't touch it, he didn't notice! Puppy got the top rating possible for his age class, lol. I don't show him anymore though, not a breeding prospect and he also has a damaged adult tooth.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

bob_barker said:


> I choose to ignore them


 
Probably for the best . 

Interesting that asking how a beagle trails and hunts is considered a snide comment..very instructive.


----------



## wolfy dog

I love when the handler allows the dog to move freely instead of choking him with a sharp choker chain, even lifting them off their feet some times. At one show I saw dogs gagging and having swallow reflexes.
It seems like the necks of Dobermans, Greyhounds and other sight hounds are getting longer and longer over the years and the legs of Corgis and Bassets shorter. My favorite dog was the small Portugese Podengo that won his breed.


----------



## onyx'girl

Emoore said:


> A close friend of mine has a Briard so I always enjoy watching them. But my friend's dog has natural ears and I like those better.


I also have a friend with a Briard(natural ears too!) She was disappointed that they just passed over the Briard at the show...but I do believe all that coat plays into not seeing the structure(Beauceron was given more attention she said.)


----------



## onyx'girl

bob_barker said:


> So proud to be a beagle breeder tonight and to call Miss P's breeder a close friend!!
> Well deserved!! She is a stunning specimen of the breed!!


A friend has a pup out of Miss P's lines(niece) and I fell in love with the puppy. Conformation, markings are so symentrical and smart as a whip. Made me like the Beagle even more, seeing how biddable this puppy is.


----------



## dogfaeries

I was given a retired champion beagle about 30 years ago. She was an absolute doll. Very food obsessed though!!


----------



## maxtmill

*Scottish Deerhound*

Hello! Not a GSD, but did anyone who watched the whole dogshow see the Scottish Deerhound in the ring? My husband and I both looked at one another at the same time and said what is wrong with that dog?! It looked either injured or very sick.


----------



## dogfaeries

I just went back and watched the Deerhound. She did seem off. Not moving well, and slowly.


----------



## Sunflowers

onyx'girl said:


> A friend has a pup out of Miss P's lines(niece) and I fell in love with the puppy. Conformation, markings are so symentrical and smart as a whip. Made me like the Beagle even more, seeing how biddable this puppy is.


Here a a funny article about her grand uncle, Uno:

Uno's Reign As Top Dog Comes to a Close - Pet News : People.com


----------



## gsdheeler

Deerhound was having issues with the flooring.


----------



## dogfaeries

gsdheeler said:


> Deerhound was having issues with the flooring.


Makes sense, because she wasn't acting that way in the breed ring earlier. Different flooring.


----------



## onyx'girl

How sad is that?


----------



## wolfy dog

gsdheeler said:


> Deerhound was having issues with the flooring.


And with that temperament they win the breed ? Get bred etc? That's how things go bad in breeds. AKC doesn't look at temperament, just looks.


----------



## Xeph

I don't find it sad. I find it a dog being a dog. Yup,mdor that moment, she was uncomfortable. Who knows how she'd be on another day, or if she was exposed to it before. A Deerhound is also not a GSD.

I get really sick of the apparent idea that no dog should ever be bothered by anything ever.

She was fine in th breed ring and was rewarded appropriately. She was not fine in group ring and was awarded nothing, also appropriate.


----------

